# Concours d'elegance



## Tandr (24 September 2013)

As the title can anyone talk to me about it I think I may have a horse now that is suitable to try it with and would really like to know some more information Google is not the best for it as it just keeps giving me peoples opinions not what it is really pm if would prefer please


----------



## DonskiWA (24 September 2013)

I've just googled it myself.  'A collection of beautiful cars' is all I came up with?


----------



## maxine1985 (24 September 2013)

I've just googled it and found quite abit of info

Its predominately a side saddle and driving class although some local shows hold a class for astride riders

To be judged on the overall picture of elegance presented by horse/pony and rider including appearance, conformation, and individual show

Side saddle association doesn't allow Fancy dress or period costume 

Hopefully someone comes along who has competed in the classes


----------



## webble (24 September 2013)

As maxine said really I used to compete driving in Concours it is very much the overall turnout. Someone once described it to me as the horse and carriage the judge would most like a painting of over their fireplace. I dont know anything about ridden though sorry


----------



## Orangehorse (24 September 2013)

I watched a Side Saddle competition and they all seemed to be in some sort of "fancy dress."  I liked the one in the old fashioned hunting outfit, but then I like plain things.  One girl seemed to be wearing the velvet curtains (poor girl, probably cost her a fortune to make) another was in Kakhi, like an African safari outfit.  Others had frock coats and other fancy costumes.  I think the judge can sometimes be a non-horse person and it is just the outfit they like the best.

Same with driving - it is the overall look of the horse and carriage, without going into technical details of what the horse does.


----------



## Baggybreeches (24 September 2013)

webble said:



			As maxine said really I used to compete driving in Concours it is very much the overall turnout. Someone once described it to me as the horse and carriage the judge would most like a painting of over their fireplace. I dont know anything about ridden though sorry
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's how I was taught! The new 'version' just seems to be for people to wear dresses whilst riding around a show ring


----------



## humblepie (24 September 2013)

I haven't ever done one but looking at schedules they vary between traditional dress, so say as you would fit yourself out for an evening performance at a show, navy jacket, stock, poss top hat (depending on rules re hats) etc or if side saddle a smart habit and the non-traditional or costume ones where people wear all different types of dresses with often the dress going down over the horse's back.  Have a look on the horse gossip forum as there are threads on there about it.


----------

